# filipino boxing +kali



## stick man (Mar 20, 2010)

is there filipino boxing in kali ?


----------



## Blindside (Mar 20, 2010)

It depends on whose kali you are talking about.

As an example, Pekiti Tirsia Kali traditionally doesn't use the fist as punch, so you would be hard pressed to say that it contained some linkage to western boxing.  

Others, particularly in the Inosanto lineages do have it in their mix.


----------

